# [HOW-TO] FreePlayer Bis :)

## Possum

Le meta-How-To Freeplayer de la mort by raoulchatigre et votre serviteur

Ce post est donc un mix du How-To de raoulchatigre situé ici, et de mes propres "interpétations" de l'installation du freeplayer.

Nous allons vous présenter différentes manières d'installer le freeplayer en fonction de différentes configurations. Nous ne reculons devant rien pour votre bonheur.

Ce post sera composé de trois grandes parties, la première provenant essentiellement de lancien post de raoulchatigre avec une installation à la mano et le support de X, la seconde concernera une installation avec les ebuild Gentoo de VLC sans support de X et enfin la troisième présentera différentes options sympathiques qui peuvent être utilisées en plus.

Nous vous conseillons de lire ce How-To jusqu'au bout avant de vous lancer dans l'installation afin de pouvoir choisir quelle partie correspond le mieux à vos attentes / contraintes / envies.

1. Introduction

2. Activation du freeplayer

3. Installation AVEC le support de X

3.1. Installation des bibliothèques nécessaires

3.1.a. Méthode la plus sûre : installer les bibliothèques par portage

3.1.b. Installer les bibliothèques à la main

3.1.c. Vous avez des problèmes de bibliothèques ?

3.2 Installation de VLC-freeplayer fourni par free

4. Installation de VLC sans X avec les ebuilds Gentoo

4.1. Installation de VLC

4.2. Module de communication Freebox-Freeplayer

4.3. Modifications du script de lancement

4.4. Les playlists

5. Kado Bonux: Le Freeplayer et le script d'init

6. Les mods

7. Divers, remerciement, poignées de mains

8. TODO

1. Introduction

Le Freeplayer est une option de la freebox qui permet de diffuser sur la télévision un flux émit par le logiciel VLC

Le protocole utilisé pour piloter vlc est HTTP, et le port d'écoute de vlc sur la machine qui l'héberge est le 8080.

Ensuite la diffusion du flux se fait sur la freebox dont l'adresse sur le réseau est 212.27.38.253 sur le port 1234.

Attention par défaut, le serveur apache utilise souvent le port 8080, modifiez ce paramètre ou désactivez apache pou libérer le port.

Info : VLC et l'utilisation du freeplayer sont en danger http://www.videolan.org/eucd.html

2. Activation du freeplayer

Vous devez tout d'abord activer le freeplayer, suivez donc les instructions de cette page, et récupérez la dernière version du freeplayer pour linux.

Activation et récupération du freeplayer :http://adsl.free.fr/tv/freeplayer/

Si votre freebox est en mode routeur, vous devrez configurer l'adresse de la machine où vous installerez le freeplayer sur la page des options NAT.

Si vous appuyez longuement sur le bouton Maison de la télécommande freebox, la liste des univers s'affichent et l'entrée freeplayer doit apparaitre, c'est par là que vous pourrez le lancer une fois l'installation terminée.

Sauvegardons l'archive freeplayer-linux-20050905.tgz dans '/home/user'  par exemple.

3. Installation avec le support de X

3.1. Installation des bibliothèques nécessaires

L'installation sous gentoo de vlc cause parfois pas mal de souci, le but de ce howto est de permettre un installation la plus complète possible.

Trois voies peuvent être suivies :

Installer les bibliothèques par portage et le vlc de freeplayer (C'est la plus sûre)

Installer les bibliothèques  la main et le vlc de freeplayer (Plus fastidieux)

Installer les bibliothèques par portage et le vlc de portage (Cette solution sera développée dans la partie sans X)

Pour ma part j'ai cumulé les problèmes et donc les solutions, peut-être l'utilisation simultanée des deux premières solutions peut apporter meilleure satisfaction mais normalement, une seule suffit.

Masquwell, ça n'est pas la peine d'en mettre dans le thé !

Afin d'installer correctement les bibliothèques pour vlc-freeplayer, 3 possibilités s'offrent à vous.

3.1.a. La plus sûre : installer les librairies par portage

Voici la liste des librairies nécessaires :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si vous désirez l'interface de VLC : x11-libs/wxGTK
> 
> media-video/ffmpeg
> ...

 

Donc en root : 

```
emerge -avD wxgtk ffmpeg libmpeg2 libdvbpsi libmad freetype
```

Puis passez à l'installation de vlc

3.1.b. Installer les bibliothèques à la main

La procédure est décrite dans un autre how-to : http://cedric.vincent.perso.free.fr/freeplayer.php, donc j'ai pas fait l'effort de vous la recopier  :Wink: 

3.1.c. Vous avez des problèmes de bibliothèques ?

Problèmes concernant HAL :

essayez de compiler vlc en désactivant le support hal de vlc.

```
./configure --disable-hal
```

Problèmes concernant libmatroska :

Alors là c'est plus drôle, essayez tout d'abord de re-emerger la libmatroska, et si besoin d'emerger la version ~x86.

Cela a fonctionné pour moi.

3.2 Installation de VLC - freeplayer

Vous avez récupéré l'archive sur le site de free ? Supposons qu'elle se trouve dans /home/user

```

mkdir /root/freeplayer

tar xvzf /home/user/freeplayer-linux-20050905.tgz -C /root/

cd /root/freeplayer

./install.sh

```

A partir de là, le freeplayer va s'installer dans /usr/local/freeplayer par défaut.

Maintenant compilons le vlc modifié fourni par free...

```

cd /usr/local/freeplayer/share

tar xvzf vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2.tar.gz

cd vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2

./configure && make

```

En cas d'erreur durant la compilation due à une librairie, n'hésitez pas à ajouter celle-ci dans le /etc/portage/package.keywords

cela peut parfois débloquer la situation.

Une fois la compilation terminée, exécutez les commandes suivantes

```

make install

ldconfig

```

La dernière touche : le script de lancement 'vlc-fbx.sh' 

celui fourni par défaut  ressemble à cela :

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> exec vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="%HTTP_PATH%" --wx-systray --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"
> 
> 

 

modifiez le chemin de vlc comme suit et désactivez wx-systray qui semble causer des problèmes

voilà qui sera plus clair :

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> cd /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2
> 
> exec ./vlc                                                      \
> ...

 

sinon le vlc lancé ne sera sans doute pas le bon (même si vous croyez l'avoir désinstallé, selon DuF : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2946922.html#2946922)

Voilà, si tout s'est bien passé, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes,...

normalement !  :Smile: 

4. Installation de VLC sans X avec les ebuilds Gentoo

4.1. Installation de VLC

Nous avons besoin de VLC version 0.8.4 minimum pour avoir accès à tout ce dont on a besoin.

Donc, il nous faut d'abord démasquer VLC et ses dépendances masquées:

```
mangouste ~ # echo "media-video/vlc ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

mangouste ~ # echo "dev-libs/libebml ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Une fois VLC démasqué, voici les USE flags qui devront être utilisés afin de pouvoir streamer. Certains de ces flags étant communs à plusieurs packages, je les ai directement mis dans mon /etc/make.conf mais on peut tout à fait utiliser /etc/portage/package.use si on préfère.

extrait de mon /etc/make.conf:

```
USE="a52 aac acpi apache2 bash-completion cdda dts dvd ffmpeg flac freetype gnutls hal httpd java matroska mmx mod mysql mysqli network nptl nptlonly ppds quicktime real sdl sse stream symlink theora threads userlocales utf8 v4l vcd vlm win32codecs xvid -xmms -X -xv -opengl -ldap -gtk -kde -arts -gnome -qt"
```

On remarquera en particulier les USE -xmms et -xv qui m'ont longtemps causé du souci  :Smile:  Si on ne les met pas explicitement, on a des dépendances qui nécessitent X et le but était de ne pas installer X  :Smile: 

Une fois ces petites modifications effectuées, il ne reste plus qu'à lancer l'installation de VLC:

```
mangouste ~ # emerge vlc
```

Quelques heures plus tard, VLC est prêt à être utilisé. (Benh oui, compiler sur un Celeron c'est long, surtout quand on utilise pas distcc pasque les autres machines ont une version de gcc différente  :Razz:  )

4.2. Module de communication Freebox-Freeplayer 

Il faut d'abord télécharger le FreePlayer chez Free et l'installer.

```
mangouste ~ # wget ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/freeplayer/freeplayer-linux-20050905.tgz

mangouste ~ # tar xvzf freeplayer-linux-20050905.tgz

mangouste ~ # cd freeplayer

mangouste ~ # ./install.sh
```

Il suffit de répondre avec les réponses standard et zou, c'est fait, les fichiers sont dans le répertoire /usr/local/freeplayer

4.3. Modifications du script de lancement

Nous allons maintenant modifier le script pour coller à notre install un peu bizarre et pas prévue par Free (Mais à quoi ils pensent chez Free hein, tout le monde n'utilise pas X scrogneugneu)

Comme nous sommes prudents et que nous aimons avoir une version ancienne non modifiée des scripts comme backup, on va le copier sous un autre nom un peu plus compréhensible en plus  :Smile: 

```
mangouste ~ # cd /usr/local/freeplayer/bin

mangouste bin # cp vlc-fbx.sh freeplayer.sh
```

Puis nous éditons notre script freeplayer.sh

```
mangouste bin # vi freeplayer.sh
```

Et nous supprimons l'option --wx-systray et nous rajoutons l'option --daemon.

Ceci permet en plus d'avoir VLC en daemon, ce qui évite de le lancer à chaque fois. Et vu que la machine est constamment allumée, c'est mieux. 

Donc, voici à quoi ressemble notre nouveau script:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec vlc \

--daemon \

--extraintf=http \

--http-host=:8080 \

--http-charset=ISO-8859-1 \

--sout="#std" \

--sout-standard-access=udp \

--sout-standard-mux=ts \

--sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 \

--sout-ts-pid-video=68 \

--sout-ts-pid-audio=69 \

--sout-ts-pid-spu=70 \

--sout-ts-pcr=80 \

--sout-ts-dts-delay=400 \

--no-playlist-autostart \

--subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 \

--sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 \

--sout-transcode-maxheight=576 \

--play-and-stop \

--http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer//share/http-fbx/" \

--config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" \

--open="$1"
```

Et voilà, il ne reste plus qu'à lancer vlc en tapotant:

```
mangouste ~ # /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh
```

4.4. Les playlists.

Le disque sur lequel sont mes fichiers multimedia étant partagé via NFS pour mes autres machines, j'ai créé un répertoire playlist dans lequel se trouvent les playlists pour le FreePlayer.

Sur chaque machine qui a accès au partage, j'ai copié fbx-playlist et fbx-playlist.pl dans /usr/local/bin. Ainsi, quelle que soit la machine utilisée, on peut facilement créer les playlists autant en graphique qu'en ligne de commande.

5. Kado Bonux: Le Freeplayer et le script d'init

Maintenant, on va se débrouiller pour que le freeplayer soit lancé au démarrage de la machine, en cas de plantage c'est mieux. Et je suis un feignant congénital.

Attention, cette manip n'est garantie que dans le cas où VLC est compilé sans le support de X

Tout d'abord, afin de faire les choses propres, nous allons créer un utilisateur vlc qui aura comme home directory le répertoire où se trouvent les fichiers "streamables". Ici, le répertoire /mnt/stock/media

```
mangouste ~ # useradd -G users -s /bin/false -d /mnt/stock/media vlc

mangouste ~ # rm -f /mnt/stock/media/.bash*
```

Une fois l'utilisateur créé, nous allons écrire le script de démarrage /etc/init.d/freeplayer

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Démarrage du Freeplayer"

        start-stop-daemon --start --chuid vlc:users \

        --background \

        --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid --make-pidfile \

        --exec /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Arrêt du Freeplayer"

        start-stop-daemon --stop \

        --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid --name vlc \

        eend $?

}
```

Nous devons rendre ce script exécutable pour qu'il puisse fonctionner:

```
mangouste ~ # chmod +x /etc/init.d/freeplayer
```

Maintenant, il faut modifier le script de lancement du freeplayer et supprimer l'option --daemon, le script de démarrage "demonize" vlc pour pouvoir récupérer un pid correct pour que la fonction stop fonctionne.

Il ne reste plus qu'à lancer le freeplayer et à le rajouter à notre runlevel default:

```
mangouste ~ # /etc/init.d/freeplayer start

mangouste ~ # rc-update add freeplayer default
```

Voilà, maintenant le freeplayer se lance tout seul au démarrage, et comble du bonheur, le répertoire par défaut est celui où se trouvent les playlists et tout le toutim  :Smile:  Wéééé.

raoulchatigre me sussure que son script d'init est le même que le mien, à la différence que l'option --daemon est activée dans le script du freeplayer. Cette solution fait que le pid du freeplayer diffère après le lancement. Erf... Ce qui empêche de fait le script d'init de s'arrêter correctement. Je fus confronté aussi au problème, d'où ma suppression de cette option pur faire fonctionner le bouzin.

Donc, appel à contribution, si qqun arrive à faire un script d'init qui permette de garder l'option --daemon, nous sommes preneurs  :Smile: 

6.Les Mods

Je viens de tester HomePlayer et ma foi, ça fonctionne plutôt bien. En particulier, ça résoud les problèmes de charset à la con (Ah, UTF-8, quand tu nous tiens). 

J'ai vu passer un ebuild pour la version précédente, faudra que j'y jette un oeil pour voir si il correspond à nos attentes particulières, surtout au niveau du couple utilisateur / groupe et de l'emplacement d'installation. Pour info rapide, il demande java comme dépendence. Ça fonctionne avec le JRE de Sun, je ne sais pas si ça marche avec le BlackDown. Si qqun à des retours, ça m'interesse.

Visiblement, il y a une option pour pouvoir le lancer sans interface graphique. Voilà qui est interessant pour nos systèmes et pour en faire un service  :Smile: 

J'ai cependant encore quelques problèmes bizarre avec, avec le son qui disparaît subitement pour ne plus revenir sans relancer le bouzin. J'ai posté un message sur le forum qui va bien, en espérant avoir des retours et des réponses.

Une très bonne nouvelle  :Smile:  Décidément, la communnauté nous réserve bien des surprises  :Smile:  Un script pour Amarok vient de sortir et permet donc de streamer sa playlist directement vers la Freebox. Bien sûr, VLC est toujours indispensable. Vous pouvez trouver ce petit script (écrit en ruby) à cette adresse. Youpie. Un bémol cependant, on ne peut toujours pas streamer les fichiers en flac....

7. Divers, remerciement, poignées de mains

Un autre paquet nommé svl semble lui aussi faire partie de la bande. Peut-être apporte-il quelque chose, à suivre...

D'autres paquets nommés vlc-svn et vls-svn sont disponibles sur ce site : http://gentoo.zugaina.org/media-video.html.fr#vlc-svn

Sources

Un autre howto intéressant http://cedric.vincent.perso.free.fr/freeplayer.php

[freeplayer] comment ça marche https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355561.html

Info : VLC et l'utilisation du freeplayer sont en danger http://www.videolan.org/eucd.html

8. TODO

1 Scripts pour NetFilter afin d'autoriser le Freeplayer. N'utilisant pas NetFilter, nous ne pouvons fournir ce script. Avis aux bonnes âmes: envoyez vos conf iptables les gens  :Razz:  [edit] Pour l'instant, vous pouvez vous réferrer au post de creuvard plus bas. En attendant d'autres retours pour d'autres configurations.

2 Si j'ai le temps et le courage, faire un ebuild. [edit] Ebuild en cours d'écriture par bi3l. Adresse de l'ebuild.

3 Ce qui serait bien, c'est de en plus, chrooter le process dans le répertoire des médias. Comment ça je suis parano ?

[EDIT] Correction faute de frappe dans daemon  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Ajout du script de démarrage pour le freeplayer

[EDIT] Mise à jour du tuto. Merging avec celui de raoulchatigre

[EDIT] Ajout du sommaire. Ajout pour le script d'init de raoulchatigre et les problèmes afférents. Waiting for iptables

[EDIT] Correction mineure sur une coquille

[EDIT] Corrections orthographiques et typo.

[EDIT] Rajout du chmod +x

[EDIT] Rajout de l'adresse de l'ebuild dans le bugzilla

[EDIT] Rajout de la section les mods avec le premier test de HomePlayer

[EDIT] Rajout de l'adresse du script pour Amarok

----------

## BuBuaBu

Pas mal, cette méthode est en gros celle que j'ai utilisé (pas de X non plus)

A corriger : 

 *Possum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et nous supprimons l'option --wx-systray et nous rajoutons l'option --deamon.
> 
> 

 

C'est --daemon et pas daemon (faute de frappe ?), erreur trop fréquente, faite attention, plus d'un ne comprend pas pourquoi vlc ne veu pas de l'option.

----------

## Possum

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est --daemon et pas daemon (faute de frappe ?), erreur trop fréquente, faite attention, plus d'un ne comprend pas pourquoi vlc ne veu pas de l'option.

 

Corrigé. Effectivement, faute de frappe. Et pourtant, je me suis relu  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

Possum loin de moi l'idée de te réprimander mais maintenant on se retrouve avec 2 Howtos sur freeplayer

ca fait désordre et deux fois plus de choses à lire.

Chuis pas un pro de l'optimisation mais à partir de deux infos, les gens en ont déjà marre de lire.

La bonne initiative aurait été de rajouter ton howto à la suite du mien pour que je suprrime les parties communes  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, maintenant j'ai deux fois plus la flemme de reprendre le mien, je te charge donc d'y récupérer les infos qui te semblent pertinentes et te refile le bébé. Une fois que tu auras fait le nécessaire, MP-moi et je supprimerai mon topic.

Tant qu'il n'y a pas de litige, efforcons nous de concentrer le travail tu crois pas  :Wink: 

Edit: et ce serait cool de remettre le titre d'origine quitte à ce que je change le mien pour éviter les doublons,

la fonction recherche est déjà assez fasciste pour ce qui est des mot-clefs alors c'est pas la peine de lui compliquer la vie  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

Beau boulot msieur Possum  :Wink: 

Ca déboite, pour les corrections, j'ai regardé brièvement et à mon jugement : ca me convient. (Attention, mon jugement est *très* relatif)

Je rajouterai juste un sommaire en modifiant les titres :

1. Introduction

2. Activation du freeplayer

3. Installation AVEC le support de X

3.1. Installation des bibliothèques nécessaires

a. Méthode la plus sûre : installer les bibliothèques par portage

b. Installer les bibliothèques à la main

c. Vous avez des problèmes de bibliothèques ?

3.2 Installation de VLC-freeplayer fourni par free

4. Installation de VLC sans X avec les ebuilds Gentoo

4.1. Installation de VLC

4.2. Module de communication Freebox-Freeplayer

4.3. Modifications du script de lancement

4.4. Les playlists

5. Kado Bonux: Le Freeplayer et le script d'init

6. Divers, remerciement, poignées de mains

7. TODO

J'ai aussi un script init de mon côté qui ressemble trait pour trait au tiens.

A la seule différence que comme j'ai le support de X, je suis obligé de passer --daemon et adieu le pid fixe   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sinon, j'ai installé un mod : FreemodeL qui tourne sous linux, à mon goût pas terrible

meilleure navigation mais plus de bugs  :Confused: 

Il y'en a un qui a l'air top en PHP5, mais voilà ... c'est php5 et j'ai la flemme.

----------

## ercete

Et pour la remontée d'info de mon post :

si tu as les règles iptables à désactiver... moi je ne les connais pas  :Confused: 

----------

## Possum

Et zou, un tuto remis à jour  :Smile: 

Merci le chat, tu passeras le bonjour à Bernadette de ma part  :Smile: 

----------

## creuvard

 *Possum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avis aux bonnes âmes: envoyez vos conf iptables les gens 
> 
> 

 

Pour les règles iptables voila ce que j'ai mis sur mon routeur (sur lequel tourne le Freeplayer)

Si le mode routeur est activé sur la FREEBOX,  "IP_freeplayer" doit correspondre a l'ip mise dans les paramètres de configuration du Freeplayer  sur le site de free . 

```

################

#-Free player -#

################

IP_freeplayer=192.168.xxx.xxx

WAN=eth0

iptables --append OUTPUT --out-interface $WAN --protocol udp --destination-port 1234 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

iptables --append INPUT --protocol tcp --dport 8080 -s 212.27.38.253 -d ${IP_freeplayer} -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

```

Ca marche chez moi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## S_Oz

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi un script init de mon côté qui ressemble trait pour trait au tiens.
> 
> A la seule différence que comme j'ai le support de X, je suis obligé de passer --daemon et adieu le pid fixe  
> 
> 

 

J'ai dût rajouter une option pour que le support de X ne me bloque pas le script d'init:

```
--intf=http
```

----------

## bi3l

Salut !

J'ai fait un ebuild pour freeplayer. Il est là: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122481.

L'installation suit le tuto de possum et raoulchatigre à 2 exceptions près:

- l'install se fait dans /opt. Ca permet d'être fidèle à la FHS.

- le fichier de config vlc s'appelle ~/.vlc/freeplayer

J'ai mis aussi un fichier de config d'environment pour le chemin et un script d'init.

L'ebuild vérifie les use flags utilisés pour compiler vlc et impose httpd, stream, ffmpeg et mpeg. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la config nécessaire et suffisante pour faire marcher le freeplayer, mais ça à l'air de suffir.

Le compte vlc:users est automatiquement crée par l'ebuild dans /home/vlc mais je me demande si freeplayer:users ne serait pas mieux.

Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à utiliser le script d'init, ni pour démarrer ni pour arrêter, que vlc soit compilé avec ou sans X et que je rajoute ou non l'option --daemon.

J'attend vos remarques et corrections.

EDIT: Correction de l'URL du bug

----------

## Possum

Yihaaa  :Smile: 

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> J'ai fait un ebuild pour freeplayer. Il est là: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122481.
> 
> L'installation suit le tuto de possum et raoulchatigre à 2 exceptions près:
> ...

 

Très bien pour /opt.

Cependant, techniquement, on aurait juste besoin d'installer les scripts dans /opt, vu que vlc est un prog tout à fait normal. Après tout, ce n'est pas parcequ'il est compilé avec le support du streaming qu'il ne fonctionne pas en tant que lecteur normal  :Wink: 

Euh, ~/vlc/.freeplayer non ?

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> J'ai mis aussi un fichier de config d'environment pour le chemin et un script d'init.
> 
> L'ebuild vérifie les use flags utilisés pour compiler vlc et impose httpd, stream, ffmpeg et mpeg. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la config nécessaire et suffisante pour faire marcher le freeplayer, mais ça à l'air de suffir.

 

Nickel  :Wink: 

Je dirais qu'a vue de nez c'est le minimum requis. Après, il peut y avoir des use optionnels genre matroska ou xvid, en fonction des besoins des users.

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Le compte vlc:users est automatiquement crée par l'ebuild dans /home/vlc mais je me demande si freeplayer:users ne serait pas mieux.

 

Je ne suis pas contre. C'était juste plus pratique pour moi quand j'ai fait ma config. J'avoue que j'aurais du y penser  :Smile: 

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à utiliser le script d'init, ni pour démarrer ni pour arrêter, que vlc soit compilé avec ou sans X et que je rajoute ou non l'option --daemon.

 

Euh, tout con, t'as pensé à rendre le script exécutable ? Je me souviens que la première fois j'avais oublié, alors forcément, ça marchait pas. D'ailleurs, ça me fait penser, l'ai-je précisé dans le tuto ça ?

Et bien non  :Smile:  Je m'en vais le corriger tout de suite d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

Côté remarque, améliorations, je pense aux USE optionnels, si on part du fait qu'on recompile un vlc complet juste pour le freeplayer

Un autre problème est celui du user vlc. Ça paraît p'tet con, mais là, on mets ses fichiers multimédia dans /home/vlc. On a pas tous des /home à rallonge. Perso, j'ai pas de multimédia dans mon home, je préfère les avoir sur une partoche dédiée. Donc là, mais j'en demande sûrement trop, faudrait voir si on peut pas définir une variable d'environnement par exemple qui indique l'emplacement des ziques et autre et de ce fait donne le home du user vlc/freeplayer. Un peu à la façon des ALSA_CARDS et autres LINGUAS  :Wink: 

À part ça, je vois pas grand chose. Du moins à première vue. Ah si  :Wink:  Si tu pouvais commenter un poil ton ebuild, ça serait plus simple pour les non spécialistes comme moi  :Wink: 

Sinon, sinon, que dire ? Merci beaucoup pour cette contribution. En espérant que ça porte ses fruits  :Smile: 

----------

## bi3l

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Très bien pour /opt.
> 
> Cependant, techniquement, on aurait juste besoin d'installer les scripts dans /opt, vu que vlc est un prog tout à fait normal. Après tout, ce n'est pas parcequ'il est compilé avec le support du streaming qu'il ne fonctionne pas en tant que lecteur normal 

 

Seul freeplayer est installé dans /opt. L'ebuild de compile pas VLC.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Euh, ~/vlc/.freeplayer non ?

 

Ah oui, exact ! Enfin, ~vlc/.vlc/freepayer.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Euh, tout con, t'as pensé à rendre le script exécutable ?

 

Oui, oui. En fait, c'est l'ebuild qui le rend exécutable. Donc j'arrive bien à l'exécuter, mais il ne se termine jamais correctement. Je n'ai jamais de 'ok'. Que des '!!'  :Confused: 

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Côté remarque, améliorations, je pense aux USE optionnels, si on part du fait qu'on recompile un vlc complet juste pour le freeplayer

 

Ce n'est pas le cas, on ne recompile pas de vlc dédié. L'ebuild requiert vlc >= 0.8.4 compilé avec httpd, stream, ffmpeg et libmpeg au minimum. C'est tout. 

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Un autre problème est celui du user vlc. Ça paraît p'tet con, mais là, on mets ses fichiers multimédia dans /home/vlc. On a pas tous des /home à rallonge. Perso, j'ai pas de multimédia dans mon home, je préfère les avoir sur une partoche dédiée. Donc là, mais j'en demande sûrement trop, faudrait voir si on peut pas définir une variable d'environnement par exemple qui indique l'emplacement des ziques et autre et de ce fait donne le home du user vlc/freeplayer. Un peu à la façon des ALSA_CARDS et autres LINGUAS 

 

J'ai une autre idée pour ça. On pourrait créer l'utilisateur freeplayer:freeplayer et rendre ~freeplayer accessible en lecture et en écriture à tous les membres du groupe freeplayer. On peut alors copier toutes ses playlists dans ~freeplayer et faire des liens vers le répertoire qui contient nos fichiers multimédia en général. J'essaie et je vous tiens au courant.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> À part ça, je vois pas grand chose. Du moins à première vue. Ah si  Si tu pouvais commenter un poil ton ebuild, ça serait plus simple pour les non spécialistes comme moi 

 

Ca roule.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Sinon, sinon, que dire ? Merci beaucoup pour cette contribution. En espérant que ça porte ses fruits 

 

C'est un plaisir  :Smile: 

----------

## bi3l

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Ah oui, exact ! Enfin, ~vlc/.vlc/freepayer.

 

Euh non, c'est bien ~/.vlc/freeplayer.

----------

## ercete

 *Possum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un autre problème est celui du user vlc. Ça paraît p'tet con, mais là, on mets ses fichiers multimédia dans /home/vlc. On a pas tous des /home à rallonge. Perso, j'ai pas de multimédia dans mon home, je préfère les avoir sur une partoche dédiée. Donc là, mais j'en demande sûrement trop, faudrait voir si on peut pas définir une variable d'environnement par exemple qui indique l'emplacement des ziques et autre et de ce fait donne le home du user vlc/freeplayer. Un peu à la façon des ALSA_CARDS et autres LINGUAS 
> 
> 

 

Perso j'ai un lien symbolique vers /media (ou /mnt , chez moi c'est pareil)

comme cela je peux me balader dans mon arborescence comme je veux

De mon côté j'ai testé quelques mods,

j'ai voulu installer easybox mais il demande PHP5 ce qui est un peu galère à mettre en place

sinon j'ai testé freeMode, et il parait pratique au premier abords mais il devient vite désagréable à manipuler

après cela correspond peut être à l'époque ou mon vlc est parti en carafe...

D'ailleurs j'ai installé l'ebuild de bi3l, mais je l'ai pas encore testé,

par contre le fichier /etc/init.d/freeplayer est toujours le mien... il faut l'installer à la main ?

----------

## bi3l

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs j'ai installé l'ebuild de bi3l, mais je l'ai pas encore testé,
> 
> par contre le fichier /etc/init.d/freeplayer est toujours le mien... il faut l'installer à la main ?

 

Normalement non. Essaie un etc-update. Autrement, il est dans /path/to/my/overlay/media-tv/freeplayer/files/freeplayer.initd (mais il ne marche pas :/).

----------

## ercete

merci, j'irai voir ca... au pire je conserve le précé&dent et j'en fait un qui marche...

Si c'est possible :p

----------

## Possum

Bon, avec vachement de retard, me revoilà  :Smile: 

Rapport de stage validé, presque la quille  :Smile: 

J'ai installé et utilisé l'eduild de bi3l avec succès et tout fonctionne, y compris le script de démarrage. (Copie dans un répertoire overlay, création des digest, et emerge freeplayer ça le fait)

Du moins cash, comme ça. Il a juste fallu faire un dispatch-conf, mais c'est normal. Le script est bien exécutable, pas de problème. 

J'ai aussi créé à la mano un home pour vlc dans /home (vu que mon user s'appelle vcl). Les playlists dedans fonctionnent. Par contre, à voir si c'est une merde venant de chez moi, il faut des permissions type 664 sur ls fichiers et 775 sur les répertoires pour que le freeplayer les lise. Bizarre... Je pense donc que l'idée de faire un user freeplayer peut être bien. Reste à voir si on fait un groupe spécial ou pas. En ce qui me concerne, je préfèrerais le groupe users, ça me facilite les choses pour le serveur ftp derrière.

Quand aux mods testés par raoulchatigre, j'ai pas encore essayé. Faut dire que la majorité de ce que j'ai vu reste quand même plus chiant que sous windows. 

Voilà voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## bi3l

 *Possum wrote:*   

> J'ai installé et utilisé l'eduild de bi3l avec succès et tout fonctionne, y compris le script de démarrage. (Copie dans un répertoire overlay, création des digest, et emerge freeplayer ça le fait)

 

Tu peux me donner tes use flags de vlc que je compare avec les miens ?

 *Possum wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi créé à la mano un home pour vlc dans /home (vu que mon user s'appelle vcl). Les playlists dedans fonctionnent. Par contre, à voir si c'est une merde venant de chez moi, il faut des permissions type 664 sur ls fichiers et 775 sur les répertoires pour que le freeplayer les lise.

 

Zarb. En lecture, ça devrait pourtant marcher...

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Bizarre... Je pense donc que l'idée de faire un user freeplayer peut être bien. Reste à voir si on fait un groupe spécial ou pas. En ce qui me concerne, je préfèrerais le groupe users, ça me facilite les choses pour le serveur ftp derrière.

 

J'ai peut être un ebuild un peu plus récent qui gère de façon plus fine les utilisateurs/groupes. Faut que je le poste.

----------

## Possum

Poum, mes use:

```
mangouste ~ # equery uses vlc

[ Searching for packages matching vlc... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend    : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[           : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/vlc-0.8.4a ]

 U I

 + + a52         : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 - - 3dfx        : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 + + nls         : <unknown>

 - - debug       : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Eff                                                                  

ects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Reme                                                                  

mber to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - altivec     : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processor                                                                  

s

 + + httpd       : Enables a web based interface for vlc.

 + + vlm         : New videolan (media) manager (vlm), a little manager designed                                                                  

 to launch and manage multiple streams from within one instance of VLC.

 + + gnutls      : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls

 - - live        : Enables LIVE.com support.

 + + v4l         : Enables video4linux support

 + + cdda        : Enables libcdda cd audio playback support.

 + + ogg         : Adds support for the Ogg container format (commonly used by Vorbis, Theora and flac)

 + + matroska    : Adds support for the matroska container format

 - - dvb         : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd         : Adds support for DVDs

 + + vcd         : Video CD support

 + + ffmpeg      : Enable ffmpeg support

 + + aac         : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 + + dts         : Enables libdts (DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder) support

 + + flac        : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 + + mpeg        : Adds libmpeg3 support to various packages.

 + + vorbis      : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + theora      : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - - X           : Adds support for X11

 - - opengl      : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + freetype    : <unknown>

 - - svg         : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG ).  This option is mainly intended for users that tend to browse multimedia sites frequently.

 - - fbcon       : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - - svga        : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 + + oss         : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - aalib       : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 - - ggi         : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 - - libcaca     : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - esd         : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - arts        : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 + + alsa        : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - wxwindows   : Adds support for wxWindows/wxGTK GUI toolkit

 + + ncurses     : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 - - xosd        : Sends display using the X On Screen Display library

 - - lirc        : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - joystick    : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + stream      : Enables vlc to stream video.

 + + mp3         : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + - xv          : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 - - bidi        : Enables bidirectional language support

 + + sdl         : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 + + png         : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 + + xml2        : Check/Support flag for XML library (version 2) (deprecated, use xml)

 - - samba       : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - daap        : Enables DAAP shares services discovery support.

 - - corba       : Enables corba interface support.

 - - screen      : Enables screen capture support.

 + + mod         : Enables Mod demux support.

 - - speex       : Adds support for the speex audio codec

 - - nsplugin    : Builds plugins for Netscape compatible browsers

 - - shout       : Enables libshout output.

 + + real        : Enables real audio and RTSP modules.

 + + win32codecs : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 - - skins       : Enables support for the skins2 interface.

 + + hal         : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 - - avahi       : Support for avahi mdns daemon.
```

Et voilà  :Smile: 

Pour le coup des permissions, je suis d'accord, mais je capte quand même pas  :Sad: 

J'attends le prochain ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## bi3l

J'ai mis à jour l'ebuild sur le bugzilla. Cette fois, l'utilisateur s'appelle freeplayer et il appartient au groupe freeplayer. Le répertoire /home/freeplayer est accessible en lecture et en écriture à tous les utilisateurs appartenant au groupe freeplayer. De cette façon, tout le monde peut placer ses listes de lecture dans ce répertoire sans aucun soucis.

J'ai comparé mes use flags avec ceux de possum et la seule différence pertinente que je vois, c'est que j'ai le support X activé. Je l'ai donc enlevé par acquis de conscience et réémergé vlc. J'avais déjà tenté, mais bon, on ne sait jamais. Mais pas plus que la dernière fois, je n'ai réussi à démarrer freeplayer avec l'initd. Par contre, et c'est étrange, si je tape le start-stop-daemon à la main, ça marche nickel. Et comme il n'y a pas le support X, je peux aussi stopper l'exécution de vlc. Franchement, là, je ne comprend pas.

----------

## ercete

ca sent le problème d'interface chaise clavier   :Laughing: 

bon j'me moque pas j'ai fait pire...  :Smile: 

Je me suis pas remis trop sur la config du freeplayer vu qu'on l'utilise assez peu :

et pour cause, je suis en wifi et ca rame violemment :s

en revanche pour ce qui est des mods testés, le plus simple est de se baser sur ceux couplés avec php/apache.

Une valeur sure pour linux, à condition d'éviter le php5 qui à mon goût reste encore un peu galère à installer.

----------

## saurondemordor

J'ai comparé mes use flags avec ceux de possum et la seule différence pertinente que je vois, c'est que j'ai le support X activé. Je l'ai donc enlevé par acquis de conscience et réémergé vlc. J'avais déjà tenté, mais bon, on ne sait jamais. Mais pas plus que la dernière fois, je n'ai réussi à démarrer freeplayer avec l'initd. Par contre, et c'est étrange, si je tape le start-stop-daemon à la main, ça marche nickel. Et comme il n'y a pas le support X, je peux aussi stopper l'exécution de vlc. Franchement, là, je ne comprend pas.[/quote]

surement un pb avec les variables d environement.

modifie ton script d init et ajoute au debut de fichier:

set -x

exec 2>/tmp/err.log 

exec 1>/tmp/stdout.log

lance le script d init et ensuite regardes les 2 fichiers.

si cela se trouve, juste un pb de path ou tu user lancant le vlc

----------

## truc

euh.. si la freebox n'est pas en routeur, mais que derrière il y a un routeur, à priori, avec la redirection du port 8080, il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas si?

Merci pour la réponse:?

----------

## ercete

Heu... tu peux être un peu plus précis dans ta question... j'ai un peu du mal à comprendre...  :Confused: 

----------

## truc

arf, c'est donc pour ça que personne ne répond!

un bon schéma valant mieu que de longues et laborieuses explications, le voici donc:

internet ---------------------------------------freebox--------------------------------routeur---------------------------------PC A, PC B

..........................................................................................................redirection du port

..........................................................................................................8080 sur PC A (ou il y a

..........................................................................................................vlc et le truc de free)

----------

## Possum

Je dirais que, à priori, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes. Du moins, si le routeur ne filtre pas les connexions vers http://212.27.38.254:8080/.

Maintenant, faudrait qu'on aie plus d'infos sur ta config routeur pour vraiment pouvoir répondre.

Pour revenir dans le sujet, je subit des plantages aléatoires de vlc. Après moultes recherches, je peux vous dire une chose: un Celeron 500 avec 128 Mo de RAM, c'est pas assez pour faire tourner la bête. Je vous raconte pas les saccades sur les vidéos dès qu'il faut transcoder.

Question annexe que je n'ai pas encore réussi à résoudre, si qqun a réussi à lire du flac, ça m'intéresse. Je m'explique. VLC sait lire le flac, ça on le sait tous, mais pour une raison bizarre, ce con de freeplayer filtre le flac, à tel point que les fichiers n'apparaissent pas dans le navigateur. J'ai bien essayé de modifier les fichiers html du navigateur freeplayer, mais j'obtiens du son... comment dire... genre porteuse de modem RTC  :Smile:  Tout d'un coup, Portishead est moins agréable  :Wink: 

Si vous avez des idées  :Wink: 

Question off-topic: qqun connaît un codec son multi-canaux moins goûrmant en place que le AC3 ? Ça me tue d'avoir plus en poids de son que de vidéos dans mes XviD  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

iopiop, bon je ne sais pas ce que je faisais l'aute jour mais là ça marche, j'ai juste fait une redirection du port 8080 en tcp sur mon pc, et c'est bon. (tout en utilisant l'ebuild freeplayer de bugzilla.

Bref bon travail!

Ne me reste plus qu'à maitriser la bète car pour l'instant c'est pas très intuitif, par exemple si je ne fais pas de playlist comment je quitte ce qui est en lecture pour retourner à l'"explorateur"  :Question: 

EDIT, ah si une dernière question, pourquoi vlc (VLC media player) et pas vls ( The VideoLAN server) on s'en sert comme serveur là non?  :Confused: 

----------

## bi3l

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Question off-topic: qqun connaît un codec son multi-canaux moins goûrmant en place que le AC3 ? Ça me tue d'avoir plus en poids de son que de vidéos dans mes XviD 

 

Ogg vorbis est ton ami. Néamoins, je ne sais pas trop comment le freeplayer peut gérer ça, à moins de convertir à la volée le vorbis en ac3 et de rediriger le son sur la sortie spdif.

----------

## truc

me revoila, question surement dans le même genre que celle avec AC3 etc.. y'a moyen de donner une qualité maximale? parceque pour certaines vidéos ça passe très bien (j'sus environ à 400-500k/s en up) mais pour d'aute ça rame ça sacade etc.. (environ 1100k/s en up). 

Je cherche donc un moyen our limiter tout ça!

----------

## Possum

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *Possum wrote:*   Question off-topic: qqun connaît un codec son multi-canaux moins goûrmant en place que le AC3 ? Ça me tue d'avoir plus en poids de son que de vidéos dans mes XviD  
> 
> Ogg vorbis est ton ami. Néamoins, je ne sais pas trop comment le freeplayer peut gérer ça, à moins de convertir à la volée le vorbis en ac3 et de rediriger le son sur la sortie spdif.

 

Euh ?? Du 5.1 en Ogg Vorbis ? Pasque quand je lis le man de oggenc j'ai:

oggenc reads audio data in either raw, WAV, or AIFF format and  encodes it  into  an  Ogg  Vorbis stream.

Or, autant que je sache, le AC3, c'est aucun de ce genre de formats  :Sad:  Donc comment faire ? Le flac est censé pouvoir coder du 5.1 voire plus, mais il prend aussi comme fichier de départ du raw, WAV etc. Alors à moins d'avoir un convertisseur AC3 -> WAV qui garde les différents canaux et qui facilite le multiplexage après... Manquerait-il une appli dans notre joli monde Nunux ? Appel aux programmeurs  :Smile: 

Quand à la sortie SPDIF, j'en ai pas sur la machine, et sur celle où j'en ai une, benh elle est vachement trop loin de l'ampli. Donc, erf. (Pis honnêtement, me reste plus bcp de prises dispos sur l'ampli, et j'ai pas sous la main une fibre optique de 10m  :Smile:  )  

D'ailleurs, à ce propos, comment envoyer du flux 5.1 vers la freebox qui sortirait via la prise optique ? Si qqun à une idée. Vu que autant sur les forums dédiés que sur les newsgroup par de réponse...

 *truc wrote:*   

> me revoila, question surement dans le même genre que celle avec AC3 etc.. y'a moyen de donner une qualité maximale? parceque pour certaines vidéos ça passe très bien (j'sus environ à 400-500k/s en up) mais pour d'aute ça rame ça sacade etc.. (environ 1100k/s en up). 

 

Là, je pense qu'il faut bidouiller dans les fichiers html du freeplayer, vu que c'est dans ceux-ci que trouvent les configs et les règles de transcodage suivant les formats utilisés.

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bref bon travail! 

 

Au nom de tous les contributeurs à ce thread, merci  :Smile: 

 *truc wrote:*   

> Ne me reste plus qu'à maitriser la bète car pour l'instant c'est pas très intuitif, par exemple si je ne fais pas de playlist comment je quitte ce qui est en lecture pour retourner à l'"explorateur"  

 

Avec la petite maison sur ta télécommande. Mais vu le tps que j'ai mis à répondre, tu as du trouver toi même  :Smile: 

Une dernière chose: Encore merci à tous ceux qui participent à ce thread et à l'amélioration de l'intégration du freeplayer dans Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

re, bah moi en fait je me demande toujours pourquoi est-ce que /a utilise vlc et pas vls, j'ai essaye betement de mettre vls a laplace de vlc dans le script, mais ca n'a pas  marche, aucune des options ne semble etre reconnues..

Cela dit je n'ai pas encore regarde dans le man vls.. (manque de temps inside) mais je me dis que si on arrive ca gerer ca, on pourrait eventuellement mettre un useflag vlc ou vls (soit l'un soit l'autre) qui  comme d{pendances soit vlc ou vls (et donc les gens comme moi qui n'utilise pas vraiment vlc pourrait n'avoir que vls comme dependance, sans compter le fait qu'en plus sur  la doc de vlc/vls, il est dit que vls est moins 'gourmand' que vlc, et que donc pour ceux qui lance le freeplayer en demon, ca peut les interesser:) )

Bref je m'emporte, /a installerai soit un script avec vlc, soit vls, bref je pense que la vous avez compris quoi..

Mais je ne sais pas encore si c'est possible, mais je pense que oui le but de vls c'est exactement ca non?

----------

## bi3l

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Euh ?? Du 5.1 en Ogg Vorbis ? Pasque quand je lis le man de oggenc j'ai:
> 
> oggenc reads audio data in either raw, WAV, or AIFF format and  encodes it  into  an  Ogg  Vorbis stream.
> 
> Or, autant que je sache, le AC3, c'est aucun de ce genre de formats  Donc comment faire ? Le flac est censé pouvoir coder du 5.1 voire plus, mais il prend aussi comme fichier de départ du raw, WAV etc. Alors à moins d'avoir un convertisseur AC3 -> WAV qui garde les différents canaux et qui facilite le multiplexage après... Manquerait-il une appli dans notre joli monde Nunux ? Appel aux programmeurs 

 

Tu peux mettre pleins de canaux dans du raw pcm et mplayer sait faire ça à partir de n'importe quoi. Ensuite, tu utilises oggenc en lui spécifiant le nombre de canaux en entrée.

```
$ mplayer -vc null -vo null -ao pcm:nowaveheader -channels 6 -chapter 1-1 -aid 128 dvd://1

$ oggenc -r -R 48000 -q 5 -C 6 audiodump.wav
```

Et là, normalement, tu as du ogg 6 canaux.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Quand à la sortie SPDIF, j'en ai pas sur la machine, et sur celle où j'en ai une, benh elle est vachement trop loin de l'ampli. Donc, erf. (Pis honnêtement, me reste plus bcp de prises dispos sur l'ampli, et j'ai pas sous la main une fibre optique de 10m  )  
> 
> D'ailleurs, à ce propos, comment envoyer du flux 5.1 vers la freebox qui sortirait via la prise optique ? Si qqun à une idée. Vu que autant sur les forums dédiés que sur les newsgroup par de réponse...

 

Si on compare le contenu des playlists d'un dvd avec la sortie s/pdif activée et désactivée, on constate que dans le 1er cas le son n'est pas transcodé, alors qu'il l'est dans le second. La freebox doit donc savoir différencier l'ac3 et le mp2. On peut donc essayer de transcoder l'audio en ac3 et voir si ça sort par la sortie s/pdif. Par contre, je ne peux pas essayer non plus, j'ai le même problème que toi: la freebox est trop loin de l'ampli mais 2m de fibre op me suffiraient  :Smile: 

----------

## bi3l

 *truc wrote:*   

> Cela dit je n'ai pas encore regarde dans le man vls.. (manque de temps inside) mais je me dis que si on arrive ca gerer ca, on pourrait eventuellement mettre un useflag vlc ou vls (soit l'un soit l'autre) qui  comme d{pendances soit vlc ou vls (et donc les gens comme moi qui n'utilise pas vraiment vlc pourrait n'avoir que vls comme dependance, sans compter le fait qu'en plus sur  la doc de vlc/vls, il est dit que vls est moins 'gourmand' que vlc, et que donc pour ceux qui lance le freeplayer en demon, ca peut les interesser:) )
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas encore si c'est possible, mais je pense que oui le but de vls c'est exactement ca non?

 

En regardant la faq de VLC (http://www.videolan.org/doc/faq/fr/index.html#id289506), je dirais que ce n'est pas vraiment possible: tu ne pourrais streamer que des DVD ou des chaines DVB et pas grand chose d'autre (donc pas de DivX). Par contre, il est peut-être possible d'utiliser MPlayer (par exemple) pour convertir à la volée les fichiers multimedia au format DVD puis d'utiliser VLS pour le streaming. D'ailleurs, ça m'intéresserait vachement parce que je connais beaucoup mieux MPlayer que VLC/VLC.

----------

## Possum

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *Possum wrote:*   Euh ?? Du 5.1 en Ogg Vorbis ? Pasque quand je lis le man de oggenc j'ai:
> 
> oggenc reads audio data in either raw, WAV, or AIFF format and  encodes it  into  an  Ogg  Vorbis stream.
> 
> Or, autant que je sache, le AC3, c'est aucun de ce genre de formats  Donc comment faire ? Le flac est censé pouvoir coder du 5.1 voire plus, mais il prend aussi comme fichier de départ du raw, WAV etc. Alors à moins d'avoir un convertisseur AC3 -> WAV qui garde les différents canaux et qui facilite le multiplexage après... Manquerait-il une appli dans notre joli monde Nunux ? Appel aux programmeurs  
> ...

 

Voilà qui va encore compliquer l'encodage des divx. Mais bon, je jetterais un oeil quand j'aurais un peu plus de temps pour ça. En tout cas, merci du tuyau.

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *Possum wrote:*   Quand à la sortie SPDIF, j'en ai pas sur la machine, et sur celle où j'en ai une, benh elle est vachement trop loin de l'ampli. Donc, erf. (Pis honnêtement, me reste plus bcp de prises dispos sur l'ampli, et j'ai pas sous la main une fibre optique de 10m  )  
> 
> D'ailleurs, à ce propos, comment envoyer du flux 5.1 vers la freebox qui sortirait via la prise optique ? Si qqun à une idée. Vu que autant sur les forums dédiés que sur les newsgroup par de réponse... 
> 
> Si on compare le contenu des playlists d'un dvd avec la sortie s/pdif activée et désactivée, on constate que dans le 1er cas le son n'est pas transcodé, alors qu'il l'est dans le second. La freebox doit donc savoir différencier l'ac3 et le mp2. On peut donc essayer de transcoder l'audio en ac3 et voir si ça sort par la sortie s/pdif. Par contre, je ne peux pas essayer non plus, j'ai le même problème que toi: la freebox est trop loin de l'ampli mais 2m de fibre op me suffiraient 

 

Ça aussi, ça commence à devenir super compliqué. Tout comme ces put@|N$ de fichier html pour le navigateur du freeplayer. Ce sont dans ces fichiers visiblement que sont données les infos pour le transcodage. Pour l'instant, tous les changements que j'ai pu y effectuer n'ont pas amené à grand chose. Faut dire que mon HTML est un peu rouillé aussi  :Smile: 

De plus, je viens d'installer la version -r1 de ton ebuild. Et bien... Ça marche nickel, d'autant plus que c'est plus la même machine qui héberge le freeplayer. Maintenant, c'est mon desktop. C'est fou de voir qu'un proc à 2 GHz avec 512 Mo de RAM, ça marche mieux pour le freeplayer que ma vielle bouse de serveur  :Smile: 

----------

## Possum

 *Possum wrote:*   

> De plus, je viens d'installer la version -r1 de ton ebuild. Et bien... Ça marche nickel, d'autant plus que c'est plus la même machine qui héberge le freeplayer. Maintenant, c'est mon desktop. C'est fou de voir qu'un proc à 2 GHz avec 512 Mo de RAM, ça marche mieux pour le freeplayer que ma vielle bouse de serveur 

 

Alors là, je me réponds à moi même. Problème bizarre.. Très bizarre d'ailleurs.

Sur mangouste (Donc, si vous avez suivi, la première machine à avoir hébergé le freeplayer chez moi), la nouvelle version de l'ebuild, freeplayer-20050905-r1.ebuild, s'installe et tout fonctionne nickel.

Sur opossum, le desktop, le freeplayer s'installe correctement, mais, rage, le pid n'est pas créé. Donc le script gueule, mais vlc tourne bien. Là, je capte pas. Tout est similaire, script de démarrage, script freeplayer.sh...

Bon, il est vrai que la grosse différence est... Le support de X. Mais bon, y'a pas de raisons que ça empêche le pid d'être créé dans /var/run/.

Bah, ça fonctionne à moitié. Si d'autres users ont des problèmes similaires, faites-vous connaître. Qu'on essaye de voir ce qui déconne !

----------

## ercete

hihi je viens de relire tout le topic pour retrouver le lien vers l'ebuild

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122481

il manque dans le post d'entête  :Wink: 

edit : le coup du pid non créé est toujours valable si le support de x est activé.

je vois pas non plus d'ou peut venir le probleme...

je vais attendre d'emerger la nopuvelle version de vlc pour voir si y'a du nouveau

----------

## Possum

Voilà, le lien vers l'ebuild est rajouté dans le premier post du thread, comme ça, il aura p'tet plus de succès  :Smile:  C'est bizarre, je l'ai pas encore vu ailleurs qu'ici. Il n'en est pas fait mention sur freeplayer... Va falloir que je le poste. À croire que tout le monde utilise Debian ou Ubuntu. (Berk)

De plus, j'ai la dernière version de VLC installée, et le pid n'est toujours pas créé  :Sad: 

```
opossum ~ # esearch vlc

[ Results for search key : vlc ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/vlc

      Latest version available: 0.8.5-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.8.5-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 25,110 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

      Description: VLC media player - Video player and streamer

      License:     GPL-2
```

Wait and see....

----------

## ercete

bon et tout bêtement : ne serait il pas possible de faire un exec dans un script 'parent' 

dont on garderait le PID et qui permettrait de killer les fiston quand on kill le père ?

genre :

[script init.d]

     |

     |

[exec ou fork maison avec PID fixe (avec start-stop-daemon)]

     |

     |

[freeplayer.sh]

ca parait possible ou bien cela ne change rien ?

Car si je me trompe pas : lorsqu'on kill le père, les fiston meurent aussi

----------

## Possum

Bon, après un peu de recherche, je trouve ça:

```
opossum ~ # /etc/init.d/freeplayer start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting Freeplayer ...

Starting /opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh...

VLC media player 0.8.5 Janus

Warning: option --sout-standard-url is deprecated. You should use --sout-standard-dst instead.

[00000285] main interface: creating httpd

[00000294] skins2 interface error: Cannot open display

[00000294] skins2 interface error: cannot initialize OSFactory

Remote control interface initialized. Type `help' for help.
```

Pour obtenir ce résultat, j'ai supprimé tout ce qui fait passer vlc en background d'une manière ou d'une autre. (Donc, dans le fichier /opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh et dans le script d'init)

On voit une erreur sur skins2, comme quoi il trouve pas de display pour s'afficher.

Vu que sur mangouste, qui n'a pas X où vlc est compilé sans le support de X, je pense que la merde vient de là.

Donc, je me demande si en fait, il faudrait pas prendre une autre route pour installer ce bouzin. En ayant une version de vlc spécialement compilée sans le support de X uniquement pour le freeplayer. Là, faudrait du coup modifier profondément l'ebuild. Et se démerder pour que quand l'utilisateur appelle vlc, ça soit le vlc normal qui se lance (Ne pas avoir dans le PATH utilisateur  "/opt/freeplayer/bin" quitte à appeler le script avec le chemin absolu dans le script d'init).

Je pense que c'est jouable. Mais je suis loin d'être un spécialiste des ebuilds.

Voilà voilà ce que j'en pense.

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> Pour obtenir ce résultat, j'ai supprimé tout ce qui fait passer vlc en background d'une manière ou d'une autre. (Donc, dans le fichier /opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh et dans le script d'init) 

 

Tu peux préciser ce que tu as fait ?

Parce que je suis encore en train de me battre avec le script d'init, je recompile vlc sans X histoire de voir,

mais le init.d fait des siennes, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne parvient pas à créer le PID dans /var/run... 

le même délire que toi quoi...

edit : 

```

courgette bin # /etc/init.d/freeplayer start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting Freeplayer ...                                                                       [ !! ]
```

Bon les process se lancent correctement pourtant, c'est très frustrant cette histoire

----------

## guitoo

j'arrive bien a daemoniser vlc compilé avec le serveur X. Pour le lancer sans l'interface X il suffit de remplacer --extraintf=http par -I http dans vlc-fbx.sh .

Par contre sur certaine video je n'ai que le son.

----------

## ercete

guitoo, j'ai essayé ta technique, en effet l'interface ne se lance plus

(a dire vrai elle ne se lancait pas avant via init.d mais bon)

pour ma part j'ai pas mal de formats qui ne passent pas : XVID et MKV la plupart du temps,

c'est bizzare parce que ca passe pas sur le freeplayer mais sur la gentoo ca tourne nickel... étrange.

----------

## Possum

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pour obtenir ce résultat, j'ai supprimé tout ce qui fait passer vlc en background d'une manière ou d'une autre. (Donc, dans le fichier /opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh et dans le script d'init)  
> 
> Tu peux préciser ce que tu as fait ?
> 
> Parce que je suis encore en train de me battre avec le script d'init, je recompile vlc sans X histoire de voir,
> ...

 

Fiou, que de temps avant que je ne réponde  :Smile:  La vraie vie à encore repris ses droits.

Donc, il suffit de supprimer la ligne "--daemon" dans le script "/opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh" et l'option "--background" du script d'init. Si mes souvenirs sont bons (je suis au taf là et j'ai pas accès à ma gentoo) il y a aussi une option de start-stop-daemon pour le rendre un peu plus verbeux.

De plus, deamoniser VLC compilé avec X, why note  :Smile:  Perso, vu que j'ai pas X sur ma machine serveur, je m'en tape une peu, mais je vais rajouter, quand je serais à la maison cette ligne dans le tuto.

Pour ce qui est des vidéos qui passent ou ne passent pas... Là on entre dans le domaine du mystique. En effet, dans le même genre, pourquoi le flac ne passe pas ?

Je me demande si il ne faudrait pas carrément passer à VLS qui après tout devrait largement suffire. Si ça se trouve, on résoudrait quelques problèmes en utilisant directement un logiciel prévu pour être serveur. Si j'ai le courage, je m'y penche  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Après lecture de la doc de VLS, c'est pas une bonne idée  :Sad:  On ne peut commander VLS que par ligne de commande ou interface telnet. Bref, la merde pour utiliser les scripts freeplayer existants. Va falloir continuer avec VLC. Donc, il faut qu'on arrive a comprendre par nous même pourquoi ça merde.

[mode ralâge on] D'autant plus que les utilisateurs du forum freeplayer.org ne sont pas franchement disposés à nous filler un coup de main. Déjà, il faudrait qu'ils ne répondent pas à côté de la plaque quand on pose une question et qu'ils arrêtent de penser à chaque fois qu'on utilise une Freebox HD. Saleté de windosiens qui veulent toujours être à la pointe du "progrès"[mode ralâge off]

Ce qu'il serait donc intéressant de savoir, c'est quelles sont les caractéristiques des vidéos qui ne passent pas ou pas correctement. Codecs utilisés, bitrate, etc. J'ai personnellement remarqué que la diffusion des mkv avec le freeplayer me bouffe quasiment tout le proco ce qui entraine des saccades. Et bien sûr, plus le bitrate est haut, plus ça saccade. Ces mkv sont en XviD + ogg, chapitrés, sous-titrés. (de mémoire)

Doit on attendre la prochaîne version de VLC pour retester, ou essayer avec les snapshots ou les version SVN... Comme vous le sentez  :Smile:  D áutant plus que si j'en crois le NEWS de la version 0.8.6-rtpc sur le SVN, on va enfin pouvoir logguer par syslog ! Cela nous permettra sûrement de comprendre un poil mieux pourquoi ça déconne au décodage / recodage.

Si on résume, nous avons deux voies à explorer:Corriger le script de démarrage du mode freeplayer ou celui de Gentoo ou les deux pour pouvoir récupérer un PID de manière propre

Comprendre pourquoi certains formats lus normalement par VLC ne sont pas ou sont mal recodés / streamés vers la freebox

----------

## bakreule

Merci à tous qui a contribué à cette article! J'ai essayé l'installation sans X, et ça marche nickel.....

Il y a une erreur que j'ai vu dans l'article, dans la partie d'installation avec X:

 *Quote:*   

> En cas d'erreur durant la compilation due à une librairie, n'hésitez pas à ajouter celle-ci dans le /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> cela peut parfois débloquer la situation.
> 
> Une fois la compilation terminée, exécutez les commandes suivantes 

 

Mais, on nous a donné rien "à ajouter"......

----------

## Possum

 *bakreule wrote:*   

> Merci à tous qui a contribué à cette article! J'ai essayé l'installation sans X, et ça marche nickel.....
> 
> Il y a une erreur que j'ai vu dans l'article, dans la partie d'installation avec X:
> 
>  *Quote:*   En cas d'erreur durant la compilation due à une librairie, n'hésitez pas à ajouter celle-ci dans le /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Eh eh, en fait, tout dépend de la librairie qui pose problème. Mais je dirais que, à priori, à l'heure actuelle, toutes les libs nécessitées sont passées en stable. Je n'ai personnellement que VLC qui est keywordé  :Smile: 

----------

## N_Ox

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes avec le script init, il manque tout simplement --name vlc dans la commande start-stop-daemon de la fonction start().

Cette option est d'ailleurs inutile dans la fonction stop().

----------

## bi3l

Marche pas pour moi avec --name vlc dans start. Par contre, ça, ça marche avec et sans X dans les USE:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  need net

}

start() {

  ebegin "Starting Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --start --chuid freeplayer:freeplayer \

      --oknodo --exec /opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

  eend $?

}

stop() {

  ebegin "Stopping Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --stop --name vlc

  eend $?

}

```

----------

## N_Ox

Je pense que c'est parce que tu n'as pas --background dans start().

M'enfin, tant que ça fonctionne  :Very Happy: .

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  need net

}

start() {

  ebegin "Starting Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --start --chuid freeplayer:freeplayer --background \

      --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid --make-pidfile --name vlc \

      --exec /opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

  eend $?

}

stop() {

  ebegin "Stopping Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --stop \

      --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid

  eend $?

}
```

----------

## bi3l

Si si, j'ai bien le --background: j'ai récup le fichier de bugzilla et ajouté le --name vlc. J'ai donc exactement le même fichier que toi. J'ai essayé avec X et -X dans les USE et ça ne marche ni dans un cas, ni dans l'autre. Ca ne marche qu'avec ma version du fichier, donc sans créer le fichier contenant le PID et donc en se basant uniquement sur le nom du process pour le tuer. Et ce n'est pas vraiment une bonne idée.

----------

## N_Ox

C'est étrange.

Sinon, ça n'a rien à voir mais je voulais signaler que j'ai dû modifier l'ebuild lui même, vlc n'a pas (plus ?) d'USE nommé ffmpeg.

EDIT :

Il n'y a plus d'USE ffmpeg à partir de la version 0.8.6.

----------

## N_Ox

Je suis en train de refaire un ebuild pour le freeplayer, avec quelques frivolités du genre changements des options obsolètes dans vlc-fbx.sh et résolution du bug de la vidéo qui ne se charge pas avec les nouveaux firmwares des fbx v3/4.

Je me posais une question, la hiérarchie /opt c'est pour les paquets binaires, mais la seule chose de binaire c'est fbx-playlist. On est obligé de tout installer dans /opt ? o.o

Si on fait un use fbx-playlist (bah ouais, c'est pas vraiment utile pour tout le monde), ça permettrait de polluer /etc/env.d et de créer la hiérarchie /opt que si nécessaire.

----------

## yoyo

Récent nouvel abonné chez Free, je suis extrêmement intéressé par cette initiative.   :Very Happy: 

Après lecture du thread, il semble que pas mal de choses aient changées depuis le début (au moins pour vlc). Je suis donc preneur (et éventuellement testeur sur le peu de temps dont je dispose) de toute solution "simple" et/ou d'explication sur cette installation.

J'ai aussi vu qu'il y avait plusieurs "mods" du freeplayer dont certains sont vraiment jolis et intéressants (lecture de mail, de fils rss, de podcast, sorties ciné, bandes annonces etc.). Selon le "mod", pour ceux fonctionnant sous GNU/Linx les devs utilisent php ou java. La présence de vlc restant un impératif dans tous les cas.

Ceux basés sur java seraient peut-être plus simples à installer non ?

Et du coup, la question sur /opt ne se poserait plus.   :Wink: 

PS : J'ai une freebox V5.

PPS : pour un "comparatif" des mods : http://www.freeplayer.org/comparatif/index.php?comparateur=freeplayer, le HomePlayer me paraissant être le plus abouti des mods écrit en java.

PPPS : un mod ne nécessite pas l'installation préalable du freeplayer.

----------

## N_Ox

Ce serait intéressant de porter les mods php effectivement, mais leurs auteurs respectifs fournissent pas vraiment de doc exploitable à mon goût (ceci dit, Free est pire de ce côté-là).

Sinon si tu veux utiliser HomePlayer il y a déjà un ebuild qui traîne quelque part (perso j'aime pas Java, donc je m'en passe :p).

M'enfin, ça m'aide pas pour /opt ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *N_Ox wrote:*   

> Sinon si tu veux utiliser HomePlayer il y a déjà un ebuild qui traîne quelque part (perso j'aime pas Java, donc je m'en passe :p).

 Je ne suis pas non plus en grand fan de java, mais une install nécessitant en plus la prise en charge php, ça me parait bien plus complexe.

Pour ce qui est de l'ebuild, si c'est celui sur le site de HomePlayer, il date de la version 1.2 (la dernière stable étant la 1.5 et apportant apparemment pas mal de changement).(EDIT : et le but s'était d'en faire un démon lancé par rc-scripts avec un user:group particulier comme pour le freeplayer  :Wink: )

Enfin, j'arrête là et je laisse ce thread reprendre son cours initial.

Enjoy !

----------

## bi3l

 *N_Ox wrote:*   

> Je suis en train de refaire un ebuild pour le freeplayer, avec quelques frivolités du genre changements des options obsolètes dans vlc-fbx.sh et résolution du bug de la vidéo qui ne se charge pas avec les nouveaux firmwares des fbx v3/4.

 

Je dois avoir un ebuild plus à jour que celui de bugzilla qui traine chez moi avec les USE corrigés, un vlc-fbx.sh avec de meilleures options et un script d'init un peu amélioré. Je peux te les filer si tu veux.

 *N_Ox wrote:*   

> Je me posais une question, la hiérarchie /opt c'est pour les paquets binaires, mais la seule chose de binaire c'est fbx-playlist. On est obligé de tout installer dans /opt ? o.o

 

Je pense que tu peux n'installer que fbx-playlist dans /opt.

 *N_Ox wrote:*   

> Si on fait un use fbx-playlist (bah ouais, c'est pas vraiment utile pour tout le monde),

 

On pourrait carrément faire un ebuild à part.

 *N_Ox wrote:*   

> ça permettrait de polluer /etc/env.d et de créer la hiérarchie /opt que si nécessaire.

 

Pas compris.

----------

## N_Ox

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *N_Ox wrote:*   Sinon si tu veux utiliser HomePlayer il y a déjà un ebuild qui traîne quelque part (perso j'aime pas Java, donc je m'en passe :p). Je ne suis pas non plus en grand fan de java, mais une install nécessitant en plus la prise en charge php, ça me parait bien plus complexe.

 Freeplayer tourne sur un serveur maison qui fait aussi tourner une plateforme LAMP, donc ça me plaît plus le PHP  :Very Happy: 

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *N_Ox wrote:*   Je suis en train de refaire un ebuild pour le freeplayer, avec quelques frivolités du genre changements des options obsolètes dans vlc-fbx.sh et résolution du bug de la vidéo qui ne se charge pas avec les nouveaux firmwares des fbx v3/4. 
> 
> Je dois avoir un ebuild plus à jour que celui de bugzilla qui traine chez moi avec les USE corrigés, un vlc-fbx.sh avec de meilleures options et un script d'init un peu amélioré. Je peux te les filer si tu veux.

 

j'ai fait tout ça aussi. Le plus simple serait qu'on balance toutes nos petites affaires ici avant d'aller faire joujou avec bugzilla non ? Histoire de prendre le meilleur de chaque.

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *N_Ox wrote:*   Je me posais une question, la hiérarchie /opt c'est pour les paquets binaires, mais la seule chose de binaire c'est fbx-playlist. On est obligé de tout installer dans /opt ? o.o 
> 
> Je pense que tu peux n'installer que fbx-playlist dans /opt.

 Ok, c'est ce que j'ai fait  :Very Happy: 

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *N_Ox wrote:*   Si on fait un use fbx-playlist (bah ouais, c'est pas vraiment utile pour tout le monde), 
> 
> On pourrait carrément faire un ebuild à part.

 Mouais... bof, on a pas vraiment besoin de fbx-playlist sans freeplayer non ?

Je suis en train de penser qu'il faut Qt pour cette chose, faudrait faire des bonnes dépendances pour cette chose.

Et vu que c'est une application graphique, pourquoi pas également un menu-entry-je-sais-plus-quoi.

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *N_Ox wrote:*   ça permettrait de polluer /etc/env.d et de créer la hiérarchie /opt que si nécessaire. 
> 
> Pas compris.

 Ben si on met un binaire dans /opt/freeplayer, ce serait pas mal de régler le PATH pour qu'il soit dedans, non ? (c'est ce qui est fait avec mozilla-bin et compagnie)

Sinon j'ai fait un mini freeplayer.eclass pour la vérification des use de VLC et compagnie.

Soyons fous, je vous donne le tout :

media-tv/freeplayer/files/90freeplayer

```
PATH="/opt/freeplayer/bin"
```

media-tv/freeplayer/files/freeplayer.initd

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  need net

}

start() {

  ebegin "Starting Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --start --chuid ${FBX_USER}:${FBX_GROUP} --background \

      --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid --make-pidfile --name vlc \

      --exec /usr/bin/freeplayer.sh

  eend $?

}

stop() {

  ebegin "Stopping Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --stop \

      --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid

  eend $?

}
```

media-tv/freeplayer/files/freeplayer.confd

```
FBX_USER="%FBX_USER%"

FBX_GROUP="%FBX_GROUP%"
```

media-tv/freeplayer/freeplayer-20050905-r2.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit freeplayer

DESCRIPTION="Freebox video streamer."

HOMEPAGE="http://adsl.free.fr/multimedia/freeplayer/"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/freeplayer/${PN}-linux-${PV}.tgz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="doc fbx-playlist"

DEPEND="sys-apps/sed"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

FBX_USER="freeplayer"

FBX_GROUP="freeplayer"

src_install() {

        # Install the init script in /etc/init.d

        newinitd ${FILESDIR}/${PN}.initd freeplayer

        # Install the configuration in /etc/conf.d

        newconfd ${FILESDIR}/${PN}.confd freeplayer

        sed -e "s/%FBX_USER%/${FBX_USER}/" \

                -e "s/%FBX_GROUP%/${FBX_GROUP}/" \

                -i ${D}/etc/conf.d/freeplayer

        # Install fbx-playlist

        if use fbx-playlist; then

                exeinto /opt/${PN}/bin

                doexe ${S}/bin/fbx-playlist

                # Install the environment settings file in /etc/env.d

                doenvd ${FILESDIR}/90${PN}

        fi

        # Install the scripts

        newbin ${S}/bin/vlc-fbx.sh freeplayer.sh

        dobin ${S}/bin/fbx-playlist.pl

        # Set the http interface path to /opt/freeplayer/share/http-fbx

        # Remove the --wx-systray option

        # Rename the config file

        # Rename deprecated option --sout-standard-url

        # Set http module as main interface

        sed -e "s:%HTTP_PATH%:${DESTTREE}/share/http-fbx/:" \

                -e "s:--wx-systray::" \

                -e "s:vlcrc-fbx:freeplayer:" \

                -e "s:sout-standard-url:sout-standard-dst:" \

                -e "s:extraintf:intf:" \

                -i ${D}/${DESTTREE}/bin/freeplayer.sh

        # Install the documentation

        dodoc ${S}/README

        if use doc; then

                dodoc ${S}/share/doc/*

        fi

        # Install the vlc http interface

        insinto ${DESTTREE}/share/http-fbx

        doins ${S}/share/http-fbx/*

        # Resolve a bug with latest Freebox firmware

        sed -e '/<head>/a\

                <meta name="service" content="ts://127.0.0.1">' \

                -i ${D}/${DESTTREE}/share/http-fbx/settings.html

}

pkg_postinst() {

        # Create the freeplayer group and the freeplayer user in /home/freeplayer

        enewgroup ${FBX_GROUP}

        enewuser ${FBX_USER} -1 -1 /home/${FBX_USER} ${FBX_GROUP}

        # Set the permissions

        chmod 770 /home/${FBX_USER}

        chgrp ${FBX_GROUP} /home/${FBX_USER}

        freeplayer_pkg_postinst

}
```

eclass/freeplayer.eclass

```
# Copyright 2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

RDEPEND=">=media-video/vlc-0.8.6"

freeplayer_pkg_setup() {

        # Check if vlc is build with httpd, stream and mpeg use flags

        if ! built_with_use -a '>=media-video/vlc-0.8.6' httpd stream mpeg; then

                eerror "Please, add 'httpd stream mpeg' to your USE flags and emerge media-video/vlc again."

                die "Freeplayer requires httpd, stream and mpeg support in media-video/vlc."

        fi

}

freeplayer_pkg_postinst() {

        # Check if vlc is build with live and rtsp use flags

        # These flags are useful to be able to receive the video stream of the freebox on the computer

        if ! built_with_use -a '>=media-video/vlc-0.8.6' live rtsp; then

                ewarn "VLC is not built with live and rtsp support."

                ewarn "You will not be able to receive the video stream of the freebox on your computer."

        fi

}

EXPORT_FUNCTIONS pkg_setup pkg_postinst
```

----------

## bi3l

 *N_Ox wrote:*   

> j'ai fait tout ça aussi. Le plus simple serait qu'on balance toutes nos petites affaires ici avant d'aller faire joujou avec bugzilla non ? 

 

Sauf qu'il y a déjà un ebuild freeplayer dans bugzilla.

----------

## N_Ox

 *bi3l wrote:*   

>  *N_Ox wrote:*   j'ai fait tout ça aussi. Le plus simple serait qu'on balance toutes nos petites affaires ici avant d'aller faire joujou avec bugzilla non ?  
> 
> Sauf qu'il y a déjà un ebuild freeplayer dans bugzilla.

 Je sais. Mais il est outdated.

----------

## bi3l

 *N_Ox wrote:*   

> j'ai fait tout ça aussi. Le plus simple serait qu'on balance toutes nos petites affaires ici avant d'aller faire joujou avec bugzilla non ? Histoire de prendre le meilleur de chaque.

 

Le mien n'est que la mise à jour de celui que j'ai soumis dans bugzilla.

----------

## N_Ox

Ah, d'accord.

M'enfin, en fait je disais ça parce que je pense que les chances pour qu'un ebuild d'un freeplayer rentre dans le tree sont nulles.

Ce qui serait fort intéressant néanmoins, ce serait de faire un overlay pour tous ces mods, non ? Ca permettrait de faire des eclass de base, par exemple pour les mods basés sur PHP.

----------

## Possum

Whaou !

Je vois que l'aventure freeplayer continue  :Smile:  Et de plus belle en plus  :Smile: 

Je vois ici pas mal d'idées qui pourraient être intéressantes à creuser.

Par contre, l'idée d'un overlay avec des ebuilds pour le freeplayer et la foultitude de mods parait bonne. Cependant, cela va nécessiter pas mal de tests avec pas mal de configurations différentes. Et cela va aussi nécessiter que les devel des mods coopèrent, et certains ne sont pas très communicatifs.

Par exemple, dans ma config sans X, ça été la guerre pour faire tourner homeplayer ! J'ai passé je sais pas combien de temps pour finir par trouver quel fichier modifier pour qu'il arrête d'essayer de lancer le systray !

Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il faudra qu'on s'arrache quelques cheveux entre les différentes confs, avec ou sans X, version de Freebox, versions différentes de VLC / X / Java / PHP / tout le reste.

En tout cas, je suis prêt à prêter main forte  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ma part, c'est la fonction multiposte qui m'interessait, pas freeplayer (ie, c'est l'inverse, la TV sur le PC).

Testé avec VLC 0.8.6b, les flags utilisés: RTSP,LIVE et STREAM (ce dernier à confirmer s'il est indispensable).

Pour les ports à forwarder, plus besoin de s'emm... avec une version particulière de VLC compilée pour avoir les ports clients fixes, suffit de paramétrer VLC: 

```
préférences->Lecture/Codecs->Demultiplexeurs->RTP/RTSP->Port Client: changer pour autre chose que -1
```

Coup de gueule contre TF1 pour avoir refusé d'être présent en multiposte (fait dire qu'ils sont pas venu sur le bouquet free de leur plein gré, alors quitte à faire ch..., autant y aller franco). Canal+ aussi est absent. Mais bon, ya Georgian TV...  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Coup de gueule contre TF1 pour avoir refusé d'être présent en multiposte (fait dire qu'ils sont pas venu sur le bouquet free de leur plein gré, alors quitte à faire ch..., autant y aller franco). Canal+ aussi est absent. Mais bon, ya Georgian TV... 

 Si tu as la tnt il me semble que le multiposte tf1 est possible ... Enfin c'est vrai que c'est du grand n'importe quoi.

Je me suis lancé dans l'écriture d'un ebuild pour easybox (installation+rc-script) qui est basé sur php. Le temps me manquant en ce moment ça ne devrait pas aller bien vite mais je tiens à aller au bout (toute aide est la bienvenue of course). Je récupèrerai très probablement des morceaux d'ebuilds et de rc-scripts (ainsi que le principe d'un utilisateur dédié) de ce fil.

Je le fais sur le forum linux d'easybox, d'une part pour ne pas polluer ce fil et ce forum et d'autre part pour avoir une "base utilisateur" d'easybox plus large. Même s'ils utilisent debian/ubuntu/mandriva/autre leur connaissance des dépendances/supports (vlc, apache etc.) requises devrait être bien utile.

Je posterai bien évidemment ici dès que j'aurai obtenu quelque chose de correct.

Enjoy !

ps : easybox n'est pas un logiciel multiposte mais un mod.

----------

## Lapin.modeste

Bonjour,

Et merci aux contributeurs de ce forum que je découvre.

Je suis passé récemment à la résistance, et utilise maintenant linux comme unique OS chez moi.

C'est Sabayon qui m'a fait craquer ! Une belle distribution à base de Gentoo...

Je galère pas mal, mais je m'en sort sauf...

Pour le freeplayer.

Voila ce qu'il me donne :

/usr/local/freeplayer/bin $ ./vlc-fbx.sh

VLC media player 0.8.6b Janus

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--http-host=:8080'

j'ai édité le fichier de script, cherché dans l'aide.... mais je ne trouve rien.

J'ai éssayé tous ce que je trouvais comme info sur ce problème, regardé tous les articles de ce forum que je découvre, et toujours rien!

Alors si une bonne âme pouvait m'aider...

----------

## Temet

Dites, je voulais installer le freeplayer, et en allant par curiosité là: ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/freeplayer

Je vois ça : freeplayer-linux-20070531.tgz

Sorti hier donc ... vous faites ce que vous voulez hein ^^

----------

## bi3l

Merci pour l'info, Temet. J'ai mis à jour l'ebuild dans bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122481).

----------

## nobpn

Salut,

J'ai suivi à la lettre le tuto (en comprenant tout en plus  :Wink:  ) Félicitations c'est très clair!

J'ai un léger problème avec le démarrage par init.d.

/etc/init.d/freeplayer

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Demarrage Freeplayer"

        start-stop-daemon --start --chuid vlc:users \

        --background \

        --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid --make-pidfile \

        --exec /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/vlc-fbx.sh

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Arrêt du Freeplayer"

        start-stop-daemon --stop \

        --pidfile /var/run/freeplayer.pid --name vlc \

        eend $?

}
```

/usr/local/freeplayer/bin/vlc-fbx.sh

```

#!/bin/sh

exec vlc \

--daemon \

--extraintf=http \

--http-host=:8080 \

--http-charset=ISO-8859-1 \

--sout="#std" \

--sout-standard-access=udp \

--sout-standard-mux=ts \

--sout-standard-dst=212.27.38.253:1234 \

--sout-ts-pid-video=68 \

--sout-ts-pid-audio=69 \

--sout-ts-pid-spu=70 \

--sout-ts-pcr=80 \

--sout-ts-dts-delay=400 \

--no-playlist-autostart \

--subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 \

--sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 \

--sout-transcode-maxheight=576 \

--play-and-stop \

--http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer//share/http-fbx/" \

--config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" \

--open="$1"

```

J'obtient :

```

vlc@server ~ # /etc/init.d/freeplayer start

* Demarrage Freeplayer ...                       [ !! ]

```

Mais vlc est lancé correctement   :Razz: 

quand je veut le stopper, j'obtient : Freeplayer est pas lancé...   :Shocked: 

si je lance /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/vlc-fbx.sh directement, vlc marche correctement.

J'ai essayé différentes pistes, dont celle d'autoriser l'écriture dans /var/run a l'utilisateur vlc sans succes, j'ai essayé aussi avec ou sans --daemon et --background... Rien n'y fait !

Bref si quelqu'un sait les causes de l'affichage du [ !! ] et que le pid est pas écrit...

Merci !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Possum

Yop yop.

J'ai effectivement aussi constaté ce problème et mes quelques essais n'ont pas abouti. Un de mes posts précédent cause de ce problème d'ailleurs...

Et j'avoue honnêtement ne pas m'être plus penché là dessus... Tant que vlc est bien lancé... D'autant plus que je lance un mod plutôt que le freeplayer de base qui connaît quelques problèmes avec l'UTF-8 (du moins, chez moi, j'ai p'tet merdé qqpart). Pis ma chère et tendre apprécie pas trop que je passe mon tps à geeker :p

Je vais essayer de trouver comment résoudre ça  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai installé le homeplayer ... il m'a pas fallu longtemps pour dégager le freeplayer.

Certes, il est long à charger (10/15 secondes), mais après, c'est pas la meme chose non plus.

Il va même chercher les bandes annonces ciné et t'as des tas de clips à l'oeil sans bouger le cul de ton fauteuil.

Testez les mecs... et vous oublierez le freeplayer.

PS : c'est pas mon projet et je ne suis pas rémunéré pour la pub  :Laughing: 

PS 2 : merci à Free de faire des trucs accessibles à la communauté qui s'en donne à coeur joie.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Certes, il est long à charger (10/15 secondes)

 

Tu n'aurais pas "oublié" de désactivé la vidéo d'entrée dans les préférences ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oh putain, merci ma Banane Magique!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## mamac

Bonjour,

Je test homeplayer, j'arrive à accéder à l'interface via 127.0.0.1:8080, par contre quand je le lance depuis la télé voila ce qu'il donne (j'ai sélectionné les parties qui me semblent les plus importantes:

```

...

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/vlccontrol.html?control=shutdown : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

VLC command line :

/usr/bin/vlc --intf=http --http-src="/home/freeplayer/homeplayer/http-vlc"  --http-host=127.0.0.1:8081 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-dst=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --sout-ffmpeg-strict-rc --freetype-font="/home/freeplayer/homeplayer/webapps/ROOT/bases/arial.ttf" --config="/home/freeplayer/homeplayer/vlc-profil/vlcrc-hp" --rtp-client-port=1618

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--rtp-client-port=1618'

Try `vlc --help' for more information.

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/info.html : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

...

GRAVE: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception

org.homeplayer.util.VLCControl$VLCStartException: VLC doesn't seem to have started successfully : 10 tries to dialog with it failed

        at org.homeplayer.util.VLCControl.ensureVLCStarted(VLCControl.java:139)

etc...

```

D'où les questions suivantes:

- Pourquoi les requêtes se font sur le port 8081 alors que le port 8080 semble fonctionner ?

- avec quelle option doit on compiler vlc pour pouvoir utiliser l'argument '--rtp-client-port=1618' (s'il est utile)

Merci

----------

## Possum

Il y a l'air d'y avoir 2 problèmes, un de droits et la compil de VLC.

Vérifie d'abord que le répertoire depuis lequel tu lances HomePlayer à les bons droits par rapport à l'utilisateur.

Ça, se sont les erreurs java qui me le font dire:

 *mamac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Error loading http://127.0.0.1:8081/vlccontrol.html?control=shutdown : java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
> ```
> ...

 

Quand aux uses utilisés:

```
possum@haloperidol ~ $ emerge -p1v vlc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts avahi bidi cdda cddb corba daap directfb dts dvb dvd esd fbcon flac ggi gnutls hal httpd jack libcaca libnotify lirc live matroska mod mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl optimisememory oss png rtsp samba sdl sdl-image seamonkey shout skins speex stream svg svga theora truetype upnp v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 xinerama xml xosd xv -3dfx (-altivec) -dc1394 -debug" 10,898 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 10,898 kB
```

De plus, attention à ta version de ffmpeg....

Avec les versions supérieures à ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016 j'ai des problèmes avec le décodage de certaines vidéos.

----------

## mamac

Merci pour la réponse.

J'ai re-cherché et trouvé que pour le support rtp il faut compiler vlc avec 'live' dans les USE flags, j'ai toujours les "connection refused" mais l'application fonctionne à partir de la télé.

Y a plus qu'à mettre ça dans le default runlevel et ça le fera bien.

Merci

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour information j'ai ouvert le port UDP 31336 et le port TCP 8080 et ça roule.

----------

## Possum

Yop yop  :Smile: 

Bon, j'avais dit que je me pencherais sur cette histoire de script d'init qui fonctionne pas correctement. Benh voilà, zou, c'est fait :p

/etc/init.d/freeplayer

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  need net

}

start() {

  ebegin "Starting Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --start --chuid freeplayer:freeplayer --name vlc \

      --exec /opt/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

  eend $?

}

stop() {

  ebegin "Stopping Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --stop --name vlc \

  eend $?

}

```

Voilà, c'est tout con, mais ça marche.

De plus, pour le problème avec l'encodage des caractères, il suffit de modifier légèrement le script de démarrage de vlc en y supprimant les options donnant l'encodage. Bon, ça affiche toujours des caractères à la con dans les chemins et dans les noms de fichiers, mais ça n'empêche plus la lecture. Ce qui est déjà pas mal  :Smile: 

Cela donne:

/opt/freelayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

exec vlc --daemon --intf=http --http-host=:8080 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-dst=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="/opt/freeplayer/share/http-fbx/" --config="~

/.vlc/freeplayer" --open="$1"
```

Pendant que j'y suis, côté ffmpeg, il ne faut pas de version supérieure à:

```
*  media-video/ffmpeg

      Latest version available: 0.4.9_p20070129

      Latest version installed: 0.4.9_p20070129

      Size of files: 2,563 kB

      Homepage:      http://ffmpeg.org/

      Description:   Complete solution to record, convert and stream audio and video. Includes libavcodec.

      License:       GPL-2
```

Avec les versions supérieures, certaines vidéos ne se lisent plus. En particulier celles en H264, génant  :Smile:  En compilant VLC avec des versions supérieures de ffmpeg, certaines options changent et, le freeplayer ou les mods type HomePlayer, ne prennent pas en compte ces nouvelles options.

De plus c'est la version minimale demandée par xine, donc ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes pour le reste. Du moins, pour moi, ça n'en pose pas.

Donc, on rajoute dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
>=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070325
```

Merci à tout ceux qui participent à ce thread  :Smile: 

----------

## Possum

Kado Bonux  :Smile: 

Pour ceux qui utilisent HomePlayer, voici un script d'init qui va avec. Je précise que c'est toutjours dans le cas où l'on veut que le freeplayer tourne en service. Donc pas d'interface sur le PC ni le systray. Et HomePlayer est installé dans /opt.

/etc/init.d/homeplayer

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  need net

}

start() {

  ebegin "Starting Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon -v --start --chuid freeplayer:freeplayer --background \

      --exec /opt/HomePlayer/homeplayer.sh -- -nosystray -serveronly

  eend $?

}

stop() {

  ebegin "Stopping Freeplayer"

  start-stop-daemon --stop --name java \

  eend $?

}
```

Les options -nosystray et -serveronly sont passées dans le script d'init pour permettre de lancer homeplayer avec le systray et tout le toutim pour la config. Genre l'indexation des fichiers vidéos et tout ça. Il suffit de lancer /opt/HomePlayer/homeplayer.sh en tant qu'utilisateur, puis de copier le répertoire ~/.homeplayer dans /home/freeplayer en changeant les droits bien sûr  :Smile: .

Pendant qu'on y est, il faut, si vous voulez utiliser HomePlayer en tant qu'utilisateur freeplayer, faire une ou deux modifs dans la configuration.

Donc, on lance HomePlayer en tant qu'utilisateur normal, et dans les préférences, on change les chemins vers les home dir en /home/freeplayer.

Concernant la dernière version en date de HomePlayer, à savoir la 1.5.2, il faut aussi rajouter une option  pour VLC qui est la suivante: --sout-transcode-soverlay. En effet,  il y a une erreur dans un fichier de conf qui empêche du coup les sous-titres au format srt de s'affichier correctement.

Bien sûr, après la copie, une vérif du fichier /home/freeplayer/.homeplayer/hpuser1_3.ini pour contrôler que les chemins sont bons.

Sur ce, je vous laisse profiter de vos films  :Smile: 

----------

## mamac

Salut,

A propos des films, j'utilise homeplayer et je n'ai pas de son, ou parfois quelque chose qui ressemble à un cris de souris...

Savez vous d'où ça peut venir ?

Merci.

----------

## yotoo

Bonjour à tous,

Pour la petite histoire parce que maintenant chez-moi-ça-marche (tm), je vais vous raconter mes soucis avec le freeplayer.

Au tout début cela fonctionnait à merveille et sans prévenir cela s'est mis à saccader. J'ai chercher un peu partout des explications: cela allait du choix du mod, aux problèmes de processeur   :Shocked: 

Finalement, tout c'est arranger avec ma dernière recompile de ffmpeg et vlc.

Voici ma conf pour ceux que ça pourrait aider:

```

HomePlayer 1.5.3.1

vlc-0.8.6c

ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616

```

Et un extrait de /etc/portage/package.use :

```

media-video/ffmpeg              a52 amr dts imlib mmx network threads x264 xvid

media-video/vlc                 a52 dts dvb flac httpd live matroska mod musepack rtsp sdl-image shout skins speex stream svga v4l win32codecs wxwindows x264

```

Voilà!

----------

## ercete

Salut Possum et les autres freeplayeureux \o/

Je reviens d'un périple vite avorté sous ubuntu,

et j'ai eu l'occasion de tester HomePlayer,

je suis ravi de voir que vous en parlez ici,

J'essairai de l'installer pendant l'hiver.

Ciao

----------

## Temet

Houba Houba,

Quelqu'un l'utilise encore avec vlc 0.9 ?

Si oui, comment?

----------

## mamac

Ben maintenant que le boitier HD sait lire les photos et pas mal de format vidéo et que j'ai une chaine hifi pour les mp3, j'ai arrêté le freeplayer.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Houba Houba,
> 
> Quelqu'un l'utilise encore avec vlc 0.9 ?
> 
> Si oui, comment?

 

Je ne retrouve plus l'information mais il me semble que HomePlayer (Freeplayer ?) ne fonctionne pas avec VLC 0.9.x. Du coup je garde un VLC 0.8.6f (de souvenir) juste pour HomePlayer.

----------

## Possum

J'ai une machine MythTV maintenant, alors le FreePlayer est parti aux oubliettes  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne retrouve plus l'information mais il me semble que HomePlayer (Freeplayer ?) ne fonctionne pas avec VLC 0.9.x. Du coup je garde un VLC 0.8.6f (de souvenir) juste pour HomePlayer.

 

Oui bah j'ai pas eu cette présence d'esprit, portage non plus d'ailleurs :/

----------

## yotoo

Personnellement j'ai essayé toutes les dernières versions de Homeplayer et aucunes ne fonctionnent avec VLC 0.9

D'ailleurs sur le forum de Homeplayer il est dit que Homeplayer ne supporte actuellement pas VLC 0.9

http://homeplayer.free.fr/new/index.php?PHPSESSID=22388fd4e8fd2ee2385f9b3f0c65881d&topic=26.0

Par contre il semble qu'une version patché de VLC permette de le faire fonctionner (VLC 0.9.9 g ?).

Sinon, il est intéressant de noté que la prochaine version de Homeplayer devrait supporter VLC 0.9 et 1.0.

Autre solution, en attendant, moi j'utilise la récente fonction UPnP de la freebox en faisant tourner un serveur mediatomb sur mon PC.

----------

## Animatrix

J'essai de lire un mp3, mais ca ne marche pas :

 *Quote:*   

> [0xd29ff8] main demux error: no meta reader module matched "any"

 

Voila les infos sur vlc :

 *Quote:*   

>      Installed versions:  1.0.2(23:02:24 23/09/2009)(X a52 aac alsa cddb dbus debug dvd elibc_glibc ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnome gnutls hal httpd libnotify live matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png pulseaudio qt4 rtsp sdl skins sse stream svg theora truetype v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xml xv -aalib -altivec -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddax -cdio -dc1394 -dirac -directfb -dts -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsysfs -libtiger -libv4l2 -lirc -lua -modplug -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -oss -pda -pvr -remoteosd -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -seamonkey -shine -shout -speex -svga -taglib -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdinfo -vcdx -vlm -win32codecs -wma-fixed -xcb -xosd -zvbi)

 

Avec homeplayer, j'ai cette erreur :

homeplayer.sh

 *Quote:*   

> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/homeplayer/HomePlayer
> 
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.homeplayer.HomePlayer
> 
>         at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
> ...

 

Avez-vous une idée ?

----------

## ade05fr

hello les amis

depuis le temps que je n'ai plus utilisé vlc je me suis dis que j'allais my remettre

j'ai lancé l'installation du freeplayer et de vlc 1.0.6 mais quand je lance le script freeplayer;sh rien ne se passe

ade05fr@localhost ~/movies $ /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye

ade05fr@localhost ~/movies $cat /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

#!/bin/sh

exec vlc \

--daemon \

--extraintf=http \

--http-host=:8080 \

--http-charset=ISO-8859-1 \

--sout="#std" \

--sout-standard-access=udp \

--sout-standard-mux=ts \

--sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 \

--sout-ts-pid-video=68 \

--sout-ts-pid-audio=69 \

--sout-ts-pid-spu=70 \

--sout-ts-pcr=80 \

--sout-ts-dts-delay=400 \

--no-playlist-autostart \

--subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 \

--sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 \

--sout-transcode-maxheight=576 \

--play-and-stop \

--http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer/share/http-fbx/" \

--config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" \

--open="$1"

aucun processus n'est lancé. j'ai l'impression que cela plante mais je ne sais pas ou quelqu'un peut il maider ?

merci

----------

